# BeatMaker



## Pooki (24 Février 2009)

Bonsoir, 
Je recherche des utilisateurs de BeatMaker, pour avoir un avis.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## IRon21 (24 Février 2009)

J'utilise beatmaker, on fait vraiment de bons trucs dessus, une application très professionnelle. 

Je la conseils pour ceux qui ont déjà une banque de sons (samples) assez importants et qui aiment faire de la musique par l'intermédiaire de samples. Un petit bémol, c'est que nous ne pouvons enregistrer uniquement 4 mesures si ma mémoire est bonne.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Pas 4 mesures. 4 temps.
Le nombre de patterns est illimité.

Très bon logiciel.
Un test sur iGénération devrait arriver.


----------



## itako (1 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Très bon logiciel.
> Un test sur iGénération devrait arriver.



C'est qui qui s'en charge? Toi?
Sinon c'est bon tu peux l'acheter sans crainte.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> C'est qui qui s'en charge? Toi?
> Sinon c'est bon tu peux l'acheter sans crainte.



Entre autre. :rose:


----------



## itako (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai fais une petite track mignone avec un kit déjà fournis, dés que je récup mon jack to jack en rentrant à la maison je le passe en mp3, ça pourrait être sympas d'ouvrir un topic dédié aux micros créations.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> J'ai fais une petite track mignone avec un kit déjà fournis, dés que je récup mon jack to jack en rentrant à la maison je le passe en mp3, ça pourrait être sympas d'ouvrir un topic dédié aux micros créations.



Eventuellement. 

Pas besoin de jack. Tu peux le transférer en .wav il me semble.


----------



## itako (2 Mars 2009)

un truc bidouillé avec le sequenveur en live? T'es sur?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

oui, tu as une fonction enregistrement.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Hop là...


----------



## Pooki (3 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ces réponses. Pour moi le but serait de m'en servir en boite à rythme pour enregistré les autres instrus par dessus. Possible?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Bien sur. Tu peux te créer des kits à l'aide de BeatPack.
Tu charges tes kits et tu as tout sous la main (ou les doigts, c'est selon... ).


----------



## Pooki (3 Mars 2009)

Ca y est je viens de l'acheter et je vous avourais qu'un petit tuto en francais serait pas refuser. En effet moi et l'anglais c'est pas ça.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Va faire un tour sur le test iGeneration. On explique les bases...


----------

